# Client has asked for "PDFx1a" file format from Finale



## Luke W (Sep 26, 2018)

Working in Finale 25. Client's printer has asked me to deliver as PDFx1a. Google and Finale forums aren't helpful - at least as far as getting to that format out of Finale. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Olivier1024 (Sep 26, 2018)

You need a virtual printer with the ability to generate PDF File with specifications PDF/A-1.
If you work with a PC, try :
http://www.novapdf.com/novapdf-lite-desktop.html
https://www.tracker-software.com/product/pdf-xchange-standard#screen_shots


----------



## storyteller (Sep 26, 2018)

You can take a PDF and convert it to PDFx1a through either Adobe Acrobat Pro or Affinity Designer. Just export to PDF, import it into either of those two programs and then saye the PDF back out into a PDFx1a file. Those are the two generally used for print publishing, but any software that generates fully compliant PDFx1a files will be okay. There aren't really any other options on Mac though.


----------



## Luke W (Sep 26, 2018)

storyteller said:


> You can take a PDF and convert it to PDFx1a through either Adobe Acrobat Pro or Affinity Designer. Just export to PDF, import it into either of those two programs and then saye the PDF back out into a PDFx1a file. Those are the two generally used for print publishing, but any software that generates fully compliant PDFx1a files will be okay. There aren't really any other options on Mac though.



I'm on Mac, so I'll check out those two programs. Thanks!


----------



## storyteller (Sep 26, 2018)

Luke W said:


> I'm on Mac, so I'll check out those two programs. Thanks!


You can probably get away with just using the free trial of acrobat professional if this is just a once and done thing. Otherwise Adobe uses that dreaded subscription model. Affinity Designer is a once-and-done purchase via the AppStore.


----------

